# 2000 Frontier Shakes/Hesitates



## vaughnd (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a 2000 Nissan Frontier 4cyl/auto with 147k on it. It shakes and hesitates around 1200 -1500 rpms seems to run great the rest of time but can also feel in when it is decelerating. The ck engine light is on again.

I have replaced the plugs (NGK), new spark wires, ignition cap and rotor. Originally had code read and said misfire in #2, so I replaced all the above and ordered an injector also at the same time. After replacing the above ran great but still had the hesitation but light went out for about 2 days. Light came back on and I went ahead an replaced the #2 injector, it made no difference, (wasted my money). Any ideals on the problem/solution?
I thank you for your assistance.
DJ


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

vaughnd said:


> I have a 2000 Nissan Frontier 4cyl/auto with 147k on it. It shakes and hesitates around 1200 -1500 rpms seems to run great the rest of time but can also feel in when it is decelerating. The ck engine light is on again.
> 
> I have replaced the plugs (NGK), new spark wires, ignition cap and rotor. Originally had code read and said misfire in #2, so I replaced all the above and ordered an injector also at the same time. After replacing the above ran great but still had the hesitation but light went out for about 2 days. Light came back on and I went ahead an replaced the #2 injector, it made no difference, (wasted my money). Any ideals on the problem/solution?
> I thank you for your assistance.
> DJ


Sounds kind of similar to the other guy's problem (http://www.nissanforums.com/frontier/121520-check-engine-light-problems.html)... azrocketman suggested the EGR system. Most CEL's come from emissions equipment, so it could certainly be that. Apparently there's a TSB floating around regarding carbon buildup in the EGR tube... a thorough cleaning may solve your problem. I've known EGR systems to cause low rpm bucking and driveability issues but not misfires (not to say it isnt possible).


- Greg -


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Sounds kind of similar to the other guy's problem (http://www.nissanforums.com/frontier/121520-check-engine-light-problems.html)... azrocketman suggested the EGR system. Most CEL's come from emissions equipment, so it could certainly be that. Apparently there's a TSB floating around regarding carbon buildup in the EGR tube... a thorough cleaning may solve your problem. I've known EGR systems to cause low rpm bucking and driveability issues but not misfires (not to say it isnt possible).-


I had a similar problem on my 2001 4 cyl. automatic. I cleaned out the EGR ports on the intake manifold per Nissan's technical service bulletin NTB04-044. The number 4 port was partially (approx 20%) blocked. The other cyliners were more heavily blocked with at least one port being almost completely blocked. I used gun cleaning brushes (.22, .45, and 20 guage calibers). a screwdriver, and Hoppe's #9 gun cleaning solution to clean the ports. This is not an easy job as it requires you to loosen the EGR valve and unbolt the throttle body to get access to the ports.

I'm guessing that the KA24 series engines have a problem in this area that explains a lot of posts on the EGR and rough running. You can get the text of the service bulletin at http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/.../NTB04-044.htm. There may be other applicable service bulletins at www.nissanhelp.com

You might look at my story under the thread "stumble between 1500 and 2000 rpms".


----------



## vaughnd (Jun 1, 2006)

Azrocketman I read your post etc after you replied, I do not know why it did not come up in search. Your problem sounds very similar to mine except I only notice mine when you are taking off in 1st gear at around 12-1500 rpms it has the shake/shutter and then seems ok. I went back today and had the code read and it was PO300 multi cyls misfiring. Did you get the required gaskets from nissan dealer? I read the bulletin it looks like a PITA. I am about fed up with it. It's the wifes truck and she travels alot. I like using carb cleaner but that did not sound good for this. It has been a good truck. I guess I will try the cleaning since all else fails and then if it doesn't take it to someone. Thanks for the help from everyone.
DJ


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

I purchased the gaskets from my local Nissan dealer. I did not totally remove the throttle body so I kept the old gaskets. The EGR valve had been replaced during the earlier troubleshooting so that gasket was new.

The job is a PITA. The service bulletin indicates that it's a 1.2 hour job. If I ever have to do the job again I'll probably take it in since a 1.2 hour job should be around $100. It took me the better part of the day plus the purchase of a tool or two to take it apart.

I do not think carb cleaner will work because the carbon is stubborn and the carb cleaner really will not work its way to the blockages.

Steve


----------



## ZDFronty (Jul 13, 2006)

Might be silly, have you tried changing your gas filter. Had the same experience with my ZD 3.0 Turbo Diesel. I suggest this only because the Check engine light came on and then went out for a while. This happens coz the system resets with each restart and only comes on when it senses a problem.


----------



## vaughnd (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks to all especially AZrocketman. I finally took it to my dealer after looking over situation. It was the exhaust ports and it is not 1hr labor but 3 hrs but at least I was educated on the problem and did not mention what I thought it was they called and said this. They only cleaned 3 ports because they couldn't remove the other one it was going to cost $259 (4 ports) cost around $189 (3). That was last Friday and it runs great and the light went out. Now it is still running great but the light is back. Just wanted to update and say thanks.


----------

